# Am I the only one that does not like Caron Cakes?



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Am I the only one that does not like Caron Cakes? This yarn just really irritates me for some reason, kind of like when a bad person walks into the room and the hair on the back of your neck stands up, lol. I really do not like how the colors change nor do I actually like the colors they choose to put together. I don't see how they are any different than just buying your own different colors and knitting. Not to mention I think it is nothing more than a sales gimmick to get people to buy it by making the yarn into cakes, yes I do understand they want to uniquely promote their product. It seems I am the only one that does not like it as all I see posted is how wonderful it is (my dislike does not relate to the softness of the yarn). Just curious.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I looked at it but didn't buy it for the same reason.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

I made my grand daughter a lovely soft cuddly blanket in the Faerie cakes (all shades of turquoise) I do not care for some of their color combos, but no one is twisting our arms to purchase these. I am quite happy with the yarn I chose


----------



## knitterforever (Jan 26, 2011)

I like it. It is like every other yarn....not everyone likes the same thing. If you don't like the colors then buy something else. We are all different.


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

I totally agree, even though I have bought one. It seems there is one color in the cake that isn't quite in harmony with the other colors. I am knitting with mine now. Changing the pattern at the color change, which doesn't happen conveniently, if i was just changing color yarns on my own, it would be at the proper place!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

If you don't like it, don't buy it. If you see a thread that mentions it, don't open it. No need to get irritated about it, it's just yarn. As for it being a sales gimmick, most definitely. And a very profitable gimmick, as it's selling like hotcakes.


----------



## mdherde (Oct 30, 2013)

I bought 2 cakes to make the shawl/scarf that was on the wrapper. I liked the feel of the yarn, but, I had a couple of very loose knots in one of the cakes and I had to tie the yarn back together and there was also a knot in the second cake. I won't be buying it again.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

i don't like any variegated yarn : the results always look like a bad attempt at camouflage.


----------



## she_d_1 (Nov 9, 2011)

I share your opinion. I read so much about the yarn I traveled a bit to two Michaels in search of the product. The second location had a good selection of colors. I settled on two colors but finally returned them to the shelf without buying as I just was not feeling the love.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Don't like, don't buy!!!

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Fiona3 said:


> Don't like, don't buy!!!
> 
> Fiona. ????????????


 :sm24: :sm25:


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm with you, that the colors don't really do it for me. It does seem like a pretty good price the for cost/yardage for wool. They are smart with their marketing, making it somewhat exclusive and available only at certain times of the year--that really drives up demand and creates viral social media discussions about it. It drove me to go to Michael's and check them out and as a newbie knitter who listens to what you all have to say, I did buy a couple of cakes of the same colorway. (I did put them back on the shelf twice, but finally decided to get them as I never go to Michael's and figured oh what the heck.) Given that the color doesn't thrill me, I think what I will do is use them double and see if that makes it more interestingly tweedy-like as a cowl. And, I understand you posting that you just don't get it--there is a lot of conversation on here about it!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

gigi 722 said:


> I looked at it but didn't buy it for the same reason.


same here


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I like the yarn. I've used 2 cakes so far. Only one cake had a knot. I only wish the run of colors were a little shorter. I made 2 Gallatin scarfs so far and the colors worked out perfect.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I used the Caron cake for the aqua and the pink capelet I think they look ok. They are for chemo patients


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Good marketing for the company.


----------



## louisevl (Jan 2, 2013)

The reason they are "cakes" is because Caron is celebrating its 100th birthday.
Making a shawl in Faerie and a BSJ for a new baby boy. I enjoy the yarn and have only bought it with coupons or on sale.


----------



## suefni (Oct 10, 2016)

No, you're not. I have not seen any colours that I liked and I don't like the way they change either. I like variegated because the colours sort of slide into each other but if I wanted it to change suddenly I could make my own switch and put it exactly where I wanted it. Having said that, someone mentioned Faerie Cake - if I'd seen that I might have been more tempted to try it because turquoise is my favourite colour. ????


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

gigi 722 said:


> I looked at it but didn't buy it for the same reason.


Same here. Don't like, won't buy. The color changes are so long, the finished products look like stash-busters to me, which is not a look I like. JMO


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I made the aqua and pink capelet using the Caron cake and I think they came out ok. The capelets are for ladies going thru Chemo treatments


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Pat lamb said:


> I made the aqua and pink capelet using the Caron cake and I think they came out ok. The capelets are for ladies going thru Chemo treatments


Now those are very pretty. Did you have to break the yarn to control the color changes? Is that the secret I'm missing about Caren Cakes?


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

HAHA, I know my extreme dislike of this yarn and the sales pitch is totally unreasonable, and irrational on my part, lol. I only posted to see if there was any other crazy person like me or if I was the only one. LOL So the If you don't like it don't buy it was not the reason. And if it is in a post I do open it just to see if someone made something that I truly liked with it just to be fair to the yarn.



BBatten17 said:


> If you don't like it, don't buy it. If you see a thread that mentions it, don't open it. No need to get irritated about it, it's just yarn. As for it being a sales gimmick, most definitely. And a very profitable gimmick, as it's selling like hotcakes.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> HAHA, I know my extreme dislike of this yarn and the sales pitch is totally unreasonable, and irrational on my part, lol. I only posted to see if there was any other crazy person like me or if I was the only one. LOL So the If you don't like it don't buy it was not the reason. And if it is in a post I do open it just to see if someone made something that I truly liked with it just to be fair to the yarn.


I know what you mean. I was surprised at my own reaction to Caron Cakes...really disliking them!...especially since everyone else was gushing. (Reminded me of the beanie baby craze, with predictions about availability) ????.

I pass by plenty of yarn I have no need for, but don't have the reaction I had with Caron cakes. Passionate views on both sides! I wonder if we'll see more new yarns released this way.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm with you.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

mea said:


> Now those are very pretty. Did you have to break the yarn to control the color changes? Is that the secret I'm missing about Caren Cakes?


Even though I didn't make them, I know she didn't have to break the yarn to control the color changes. That's exactly how it works up. If I'm wrong, I'm sure the OP will correct me. :sm01:


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I enjoy working with them. But if you don't like them, then leave them on the shelf for someone like me!


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

mea said:


> Now those are very pretty. Did you have to break the yarn to control the color changes? Is that the secret I'm missing about Caren Cakes?


No I used the yarn right off the cake?????


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

I haven't felt the need to go look at them yet.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

mea said:


> Same here. Don't like, won't buy. The color changes are so long, the finished products look like stash-busters to me, which is not a look I like. JMO


 I don't think that with thepattern I used it looks like a stashbuster,it is definitely suited more to certain patterns,nice and soft,too


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I think it looks beautiful


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

I've seen pictures of some projects on Ravelry.com using Caron Cakes that look great, and the color changes happen in the right places, like at the end of a row. But, I've also seen some projects where there's a color change in the middle of a row and it looks like a mistake or that the person ran out of a color in a bad spot.

I like variegated yarns, but not ones with such long colorways and such abrupt color changes.

That's why I never bought Red Heart Team Spirit yarn either - I like color changes at the end of a row, not somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I agree with you this pattern does not look like a stash buster and I do like your neck warmer! Did this caron cake not have one of the gaudy colors in it? These colors all look coordinated very nicely.

First item that I have seen that I like from Caron Cakes



maureenb said:


> I don't think that with thepattern I used it looks like a stashbuster,it is definitely suited more to certain patterns,nice and soft,too


----------



## 6Ply (Oct 19, 2016)

We seem to be pretty evenly divided on the issue. As they say in England, it's a bit like 'Marmite'... people either love it or hate it... I am in the 'love it' camp. I knit for my children and love them in bright colours. I also like them to look a bit different/individual and have had lots of favourable comments from passers by. There is no danger of my losing the little ones in the supermarket with those bright colours on! 
Finally, the cost issue also has to come up. If I can buy my yarn cheaply and then get it even more cheaply with Michaels coupons - then what's not to love?!? I am however looking forward to buying the better quality yarns when my children are a bit older.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

mea said:


> Same here. Don't like, won't buy. The color changes are so long, the finished products look like stash-busters to me, which is not a look I like. JMO


I'm of the same mind. I've been reading about them here and looking at everyone's pictures and that was what I decided also. I've got much nicer yarn in my stash ... Enough to last me the rest of my lifetime so never drove the 40 minutes to Michael's to even look.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> I agree with you this pattern does not look like a stash buster and I do like your neck warmer! Did this caron cake not have one of the gaudy colors in it? These colors all look coordinated very nicely.
> 
> First item that I have seen that I like from Caron Cakes


no,no gaudy or funky colors in this one..


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

maureenb said:


> no,no gaudy or funky colors in this one..


no gaudy colors here either


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> no gaudy colors here either


yep,looks like we picked the good ones????


----------



## Lynnknits (Feb 15, 2016)

I have made several shawls and really like it. Don't like it? Don't buy it..........


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

the reason I posted the question was not to see if I should buy it or not but to see if there were any other crazy people like me that doesn't like it or if I was the only one since most of the posts you see rave about how wonderful it is.


Lynnknits said:


> I have made several shawls and really like it. Don't like it? Don't buy it..........


 :sm02:


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

The Caron Cakes yarn is very soft and it's the weight of yarn I'm most accustomed to. I like several of the color combos, but I'm not crazy about all of them. I also like the yarn being in cakes because you can see all the colors, not like some skeins that hide surprise colors deep in the middle. That all being said, I do plan on buying some, probably to make a shawl or a throw.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Pat lamb said:


> I used the Caron cake for the aqua and the pink capelet I think they look ok. They are for chemo patients


Could you please provide the name of your capelet pattern? I'd like to crochet a couple! Thanks


----------



## gma23boys (Dec 1, 2013)

I bought a cake of blueberry cheesecake just to see what all the fuss was about. I was contemplating what color I wanted and two ladies came and between them emptied the shelf. I still don't get it. They really aren't that special. Now what to make?


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm not a big fan, either. I bought some to do hats with, but the color changes are just tooooo darn long for them. I guess I'll have to make a shawl with what I have left.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree with you. I like the softness, but not much else. I did make a baby blanket in a chevron pattern. Funny story - I post all my projects on Ravelry. Occasionally someone gives me "a like". I have been posting for 5 years. Over that time, most items never get a like or get one or two. I posted my baby blanket this month and so far I am up to 20 "likes". I am astonished. I thought it was one of the weaker projects I've done. There is no accounting for taste.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

No, you are not alone! I don't care for it either.


----------



## Rosalie May (Oct 3, 2014)

knitterforever said:


> I like it. It is like every other yarn....not everyone likes the same thing. If you don't like the colors then buy something else. We are all different.


I agree with Deb Hjelseth; there seems to be one color in each cake that just doesn't seem to go. At least to my eye it doesn't. I made a shawl with it and it turned out nice, but am not sure I will do a second project. Might just try Premier's Sweet Rolls instead. Not as soft, but the colors are more to my liking.


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

That is a lovely pattern. Can you say where you found it? thank youmw


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

This, too, shall pass. Use what you love. I, personally do not buy yarn from craft stores or discount stores-- ever. Better yarn works better and feels better in the hand.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I haven't tried it, but I enjoy hearing all opinions about any yarn.????


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

Pat Lamb, would you be able to post the pattern/link for your caplets, I knit for a prayer shawl ministry. 

Thanks so much, hope you have a great day...


----------



## Mertsp (Jun 5, 2012)

I love the Caron cakes. I don't think you can find that much yarn with 20% wool for that price. If I don't like one of the shades of color that was in one of the cakes so I just cut that out, no big deal. The yarn does not split like a lot of acrylics do. It is very soft and washes well. That's my two cents.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I haven't tried them yet either. The main reason is I've seen that Michael's is the only place that carries them and I hate that place with a passion. So unless they start magically appearing somewhere else, I will not be buying any either.


----------



## Susiekc (Nov 15, 2013)

I am knitting a small afgan with Caron Cakes. Yes, there is one color I don't like...a brown mixed in with greens , blues , purple and turquoise. I plan to cut out that color when I get there in next cake and only use it again with last part of afgan so there will only be two brown sections. I never buy yarn like this, but was taken in by all the hype. That said, I really am enjoying the yarn, colors, texture and the way the afgan looks. It's like a small happy surprise when a new color arrives!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Haven't bought, don't like the look.


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

Did one cake make a Gallatin?


----------



## Geeks Crotchet (Apr 3, 2013)

I agree with you about this yarn. However, I did buy 4 skeins, and why? Because of all the hype on this site about Caron Cakes I just had to have them. Never again will I purchase them. The colors are not pretty at all, and the knots in one of the skeins that I am using right now is driving me crazy. Thank God I know how to fix these knots so they will not show. Because I have use this yarn up, I am crocheting hooded scarves that will be (hopefully) sold at a craft sale my Church is having and the proceeds will go to a Women's Shelter. Most of us on this site love yarn===good or bad! And just because some of us do not like a particular yarn, that does not mean that others will love it. It just means we are all different and we all have our favorite yarns.


----------



## Lubbieisme (Oct 30, 2014)

I bought a couple of cakes to see what all the hype was about. I'm not a big fan of it. The colors end a bit too abrupt for my taste and the runs are so very long. Having said that, I have seen many beautiful creations made with them. I'm not a fan of variegated yarn either, so I guess I shouldn't have expected to like it LOL.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I do not like the brand, I remember knitting with the Simply Soft and getting the skin on my fingers so irritated that my skin bled around my ring finger. No more of that for me!


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

I have seen some finished works on KP and while the knitting is outstanding, the colors don't thrill me..I too will pass on buying Caron cakes


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I think it must be a sales gimmick as we have been joining our own colours together for eons. Thought I was missing something.


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

I have issues with Caron Cakes, too. I have no problem with the yarn itself and like how it knits up. What I don't like are the color selections, nor do I like how they jump from one color to another. I'd have preferred a gradual color change. Just bought a similar yarn from AC Moore and will see how that one works out. Wouldn't toss the cakes I've bought, but won't buy others unless changes are made. I know other knitters who love them however, so it depends on individual tastes.


----------



## AggieAggie (Jul 5, 2014)

I have made 2 'lapghans for The Firemen's home and 2 shawls for the hospital using Caron Cakes. I like the long repeats. I make a colorful project without worrying about changing my yarn.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Fiona3 said:


> Don't like, don't buy!!!
> 
> Fiona. ????????????


I agree with Fiona! I don't care for it, I don't buy it.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

I knitted a scarf using this yarn... I love how soft it is. I might use it again, but I can't quite decide, mainly because of the color choice. I don't like the abrupt color change which was okay in a scarf, but not sure I could use it for anything else. That said, I really like how it looks with some of the crochet projects I have seen.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't particularly like it, bought some, make a cap and scarf. Just plain worsted yarn.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

i probably won't buy it ONLY because it has wool in it..am severly sensitive to it...once i start itching i look like i have the mange like dogs....happened only once and that was enough...am 72 and don't need any hitches in my get-a-long..have enough...NOW if i escape the Shingles i will be alright...that shot is NOT covered by Medicare...nor by my supplement... costs $86.40($200 medicine)...i guess they want elders to get the 'painful scratchies'...


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

gma23boys said:


> I bought a cake of blueberry cheesecake just to see what all the fuss was about. I was contemplating what color I wanted and two ladies came and between them emptied the shelf. I still don't get it. They really aren't that special. Now what to make?


They probably emptied the shelf since people are being told it is a seasonal item, which if you look online some are selling them for $19 and more a cake With a coupon which they will take 2 per transaction here, I guess that is a good buy.

A friend went to a few of the stores we have local here and each store had a limited amount and most colors of combinations that she didn't like (guess others didn't either). She did get a few of the colorways which are nice. One with blues, a multi, creams and a few others. She bought 2 of each colorway she liked.

She also found 4 cakes of the buttercream and gave them to me. It is a soft yarn, what I found was some of the cakes even with the same numbers on the label don't match up, those she got match except for one which doesn't have the darkest color in the cake on the outside.

I did call to ask the company about the colorways on many not matching, and found out also this will be a on going product, didn't expect the demand and goes directly from the plant to Michael's warehouse and they send to the stores.

There are a few of the colorways that I think are nice, but many of them that I agree with others aren't the nicest colors combinations.

I'm going to use the buttercream and try to make a throw with it for the kids.

I think the long colorways are good for a large project, but not sure (could be wrong), if using for a smaller project you might not get all the colors.

For those buying it up, most likely to re-sell will probably get stuck with most of it, since they are thinking it is only available for a limited time, but as per the company it will continue to be available. Just trying to catch up with the unexpected demand.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I used two strands at once and like the results. It is very soft.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Hmmmmm all very interesting. I've never bought it and probably wouldn't because of the high amount of acrylic in it.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

spinlouet said:


> Am I the only one that does not like Caron Cakes? This yarn just really irritates me for some reason, kind of like when a bad person walks into the room and the hair on the back of your neck stands up, lol. I really do not like how the colors change nor do I actually like the colors they choose to put together. I don't see how they are any different than just buying your own different colors and knitting. Not to mention I think it is nothing more than a sales gimmick to get people to buy it by making the yarn into cakes, yes I do understand they want to uniquely promote their product. It seems I am the only one that does not like it as all I see posted is how wonderful it is (my dislike does not relate to the softness of the yarn). Just curious.


I was not impressed either. Even with a coupon it will stay on the shelf.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

I have not even seen the product yet so have no opinion but the capelets you made a really pretty so I think I might like.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

My comment was for Pat Lamb-I forgot to add my include quote on my send so it ended up random.



sandyridge said:


> I have not even seen the product yet so have no opinion but the capelets you made a really pretty so I think I might like.


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank goodness! I thought that I was the only one!!! I rushed out to Michaels to see what everyone was talking about and was so disappointed at what I saw. The color choices were not vibrant and did not seem to go well together. (they looked faded to me) I hesitated to voice my opinion since everyone is so enthusiastic about them. Thanks for your post.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

luree said:


> I enjoy working with them. But if you don't like them, then leave them on the shelf for someone like me!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

Their business is to sell yarn and they are certainly doing that. It's a clever gimmick. ????


----------



## knitterforever (Jan 26, 2011)

I use it for charity knitting. Very serviceable and a fair price. I have used 2 cakes and no knots.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Did not like the looks of cakes so decided to lay back. Getting ready to wind some compatibles for a scrap one though.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

I was going to post the same "dislike" comment after reading today's entries with my morning coffee. Thanks for stating it also. I was starting to feel alone by not falling in love with these cakes.


----------



## Linda5251 (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm with you; i don't care for it and won't purchase it. It's a good thing we all don't the same things. Everyone has the right to voice their opinion without someone giving them negativity about it!


----------



## PAR (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely capelets, Pat lamb. We all like different things. I do not care for the Caron Cakes. I actually don't care for our local Michaels store. I could explain why, but who cares? My opinion is only my opinion. Years ago I read this in a Readers Digest; "If we all thought the same & liked everything the same, half of us wouldn't be necessary." 
Now, back to my never ending shawl.


----------



## ellenpran (Oct 20, 2012)

It's okay, for the price. It does knit up nicely. My preference is a yarn with a little wool mixed in. We all like different things that is what makes us unique.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I have bought purple, pinks an brown hues and have just made scarves, the other colors I am not keen on. Nice handle to the yarn, but I don,t go overboard on it


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

To each his own. I wouldn't buy this yarn as I don't like variegated yarn (except for socks) and I don't usually fall for fads (i.e., fun fur, ruffle yarn, etc). I like traditional wools, cottons and blends of those, which makes my knitting difficult because people usually don't want to be bothered with the special care they require. Everyone has their preferences as to what they knit, what fibers they use and what they will wear. Caron seems to have hit the jackpot with knitters on this yarn though.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

You're not alone. I don't like it and would never buy it or even use if given to me.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't like the weight of the yarn too heavy for me


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Pat lamb said:


> I made the aqua and pink capelet using the Caron cake and I think they came out ok. The capelets are for ladies going thru Chemo treatments


Your shawletts are very pretty!


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

I just found Caron Cakes at my local Michael's. they had a limited color selection, and most of them were not to my liking, but I did pick up one "cake" called Lila Frosting. It's a lovely combination of browns, beige, and lavenders. I'll probably make the shawl shown on the label with it.


----------



## knitterforever (Jan 26, 2011)

ellenpran said:


> It's okay, for the price. It does knit up nicely. My preference is a yarn with a little wool mixed in. We all like different things that is what makes us unique.


There is a little wool in the cakes.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Mertsp said:


> I love the Caron cakes. I don't think you can find that much yarn with 20% wool for that price. If I don't like one of the shades of color that was in one of the cakes so I just cut that out, no big deal. The yarn does not split like a lot of acrylics do. It is very soft and washes well. That's my two cents.


That is a really pretty cowl! I like your idea of cutting out the color you don't like!

I did go to Michael's to get some, but they only had 3 colors that I didn't want! I haven't been back since they restocked, but maybe I will and keep your suggestion in mind! I did like the way it felt__very soft! And I liked that it had wool. I think the price (especially with a coupon) is a good deal for the yardage.


----------



## Clay Lady (Jan 16, 2012)

spinlouet said:


> Am I the only one that does not like Caron Cakes? This yarn just really irritates me for some reason, kind of like when a bad person walks into the room and the hair on the back of your neck stands up, lol. I really do not like how the colors change nor do I actually like the colors they choose to put together. I don't see how they are any different than just buying your own different colors and knitting. Not to mention I think it is nothing more than a sales gimmick to get people to buy it by making the yarn into cakes, yes I do understand they want to uniquely promote their product. It seems I am the only one that does not like it as all I see posted is how wonderful it is (my dislike does not relate to the softness of the yarn). Just curious.


I'm with you


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

I bought some last week and am knitting a scarf with it. I like it so far and will use the two other cakes I bought.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

marilyngf said:


> I made my grand daughter a lovely soft cuddly blanket in the Faerie cakes (all shades of turquoise) I do not care for some of their color combos, but no one is twisting our arms to purchase these. I am quite happy with the yarn I chose


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: 
I have bought 7 cakes, made 3 scarves and 3 little ponchos. Now with the last 1 I am knitting a toddler's slouchy beanie and neck warmer (it is Faerie Cakes.) I have not encountered any knots or darker colour bleeding which several KPers have mentioned. The yarn is soft, does not split and is excellent value for the price. (with a 40 or 50% coupon)
Some of the colour combos are not particularly attractive granted, so I don't buy those. The Rainbow Sparkle is great for kids' things as is the Faerie Cakes.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I like it, but am not going crazy over it. Haven't bought any yet - too many other things in the works right now.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I much prefer the color combinations of Sweet Rolls. I can't wait until they are easily available.


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

spinlouet said:


> Am I the only one that does not like Caron Cakes? This yarn just really irritates me for some reason, kind of like when a bad person walks into the room and the hair on the back of your neck stands up, lol. I really do not like how the colors change nor do I actually like the colors they choose to put together. I don't see how they are any different than just buying your own different colors and knitting. Not to mention I think it is nothing more than a sales gimmick to get people to buy it by making the yarn into cakes, yes I do understand they want to uniquely promote their product. It seems I am the only one that does not like it as all I see posted is how wonderful it is (my dislike does not relate to the softness of the yarn). Just curious.


After everybody's enthusiasm here on KP, I went to Michaels to check them out. I was not impressed. I thought it was cheap yarn all packaged up to sell as a "cake" as a gimmick and after feeling it and studying the quality I placed it back on the shelf.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Your capelets looks great and what a nice cause you made them for. God Bless you.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

marilyngf said:


> no gaudy colors here either


Nice choices Marilyn. I did a poncho with the blue tones, a broken rib scarf with the Cookies & Cream and about to start a toddler's scrunchy beanie and neckwarmer in the Faerie Cakes.


----------



## tbm (Sep 20, 2016)

I don't buy Caron Cakes. I find the yarn to be low quality for the price. Occasionally, the go on a BOGO (buy one, get one free) sale, and then I buy a couple, but only for projects where I am not especially concerned with quality.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm not tempted by it. The color runs are longer than I would want. Everybody likes different things.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

mac.worrall said:


> i don't like any variegated yarn : the results always look like a bad attempt at camouflage.


It's all a matter of taste. I knit for profit and I find that many people are drawn to the more colourful knits. I have three big sales coming up so I will see how my of the items that I have knit with Caron Cakes will sell.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

A friend gave me a few of the cakes in exchange for some of my chenille yarns. I haven't tried it yet on hand knit or crochet but plan to. In the meantime, I tried it on the knitting machine and it did have a tendency to split every now and then. Not a lot, just often enough to get hung up on the gate pegs. Frogged it and re-wound. Time to pull out the knitting needles and give the cakes a shot. There's enough to make a cowl or maybe 2, I think on #10 (US) needles.

Marge


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

Im very glad some dont like it 
That leaves more for me


----------



## Twinkiesmom (Apr 12, 2016)

I am awful at choosing colors for multi color projects. Some of their color schemes i like, others , eh. I havent used it yet. I usually buy the yarn, then look for the project. But im looking forward to using THE CAKE.


----------



## feltit (Sep 27, 2012)

Everyone likes different things for different reasons. I like the cakes. There are other yarns out there that I don't like. I don't look at them or buy them.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Pat lamb said:


> I used the Caron cake for the aqua and the pink capelet I think they look ok. They are for chemo patients


These are lovely! For a great cause, thanks for sharing.

I am making a vest with caron cakes, in colors I liked and they match several of my pants, so obviously I will wear it a lot, I hope to finish it soon and I will post. I did not experience problems with it and I like the feeling as I knit, which for me is very important.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

feltit said:


> Everyone likes different things for different reasons. I like the cakes. There are other yarns out there that I don't like. I don't look at them or buy them.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I do like the capelets. The colors don't seem to drag on forever before changing, in your capelets they seem to be quite uniform. Very nice project, I am sure they will be much appreciated too !



Pat lamb said:


> I used the Caron cake for the aqua and the pink capelet I think they look ok. They are for chemo patients


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

I like the colors ..buy i am scare to buy it...and wait to see if they improved it...


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

patocenizo said:


> I do not like the brand, I remember knitting with the Simply Soft and getting the skin on my fingers so irritated that my skin bled around my ring finger. No more of that for me!


That is interesting that Simply Soft irritates your fingers. I thought all yarn caused my fingers to dry out so much they bleed. Now I wonder if it's something to do with the "soft" yarns.


----------



## donnabeverin (Sep 3, 2016)

I agree with you. I found the Sweet Roll at A.C.Moore on sale 3 for 10. A roll is very large 245 yards and I liked the colors much better than Caron. I am sure the Caron's are good for some who may like the colors. The colors were too far apart for my design ideas. And they were rather muted.


----------



## lesterflats53 (Oct 20, 2016)

I feel the same way, not impressed! Don't like the color choices or price, looked at it but didn't buy!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I bought them when they first came out from Muchaels online, buy 2 get one free, made a Ponchett, hat long mits , the all match BUT I won't buy it again because of the color change, it's hard to make it come out correct.yes they made money on it .


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I can see both side of the coin, and am unsure myself, except I jumped on the bandwagon and purchased it in 2 colors.
My gripe is that my cake splits, much like Caron Soft, and I constantly have to keep wrapping it around my finger to tighten it...
and that my color changes seem to always be not at the ends of the rows. I guess I'm to anal to expect it to look tidy.
Will not buy again.


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

I have 3 of the cakes coming in the mail (I hope) because I saw a cuff to cuff sweater done in purple with the stripes running vertically instead of horizontally. We rounder ladies don't need horizontal stripes. It was the Crayon Stripes pattern. I have never seen the cakes in the store; they are always sold out, but that was what the person had used and the picture looked like what I wanted. So I thought I would buy them. Not because they are the IT thing to have, but because it was what was used and looked good.


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

I think it's a good bargain for being able to change colors without having to buy so many skeins. I like some of the colors but others seem a little busy to me. It's all about preference. I haven't bought any yet, although I've had in in my basket quite a few times. I have way too much yarn to purchase any yet but may one day. Hopefully before they stop selling it.... LOL. I probably don't like the yarn as much as some people but I wouldn't say it irritates me. If anything, I look at other people's projects to see if there might be something I hadn't thought of making with Caron cakes.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I think the color changes work well for specific types of projects, like EZ's Baby Surprise Jacket. I had a similar opinion of it being sort of gimmicky, until I saw a few project photos posted that used the color changes to the best advantage, so I finally bought a few cakes with a 50% off coupon and 30% of yarn purchases the past week. I have just the last row to work on my first project, the Ladawan shawl someone else posted a picture of about a week ago. I used the Lemon Lime colorway and quite like the way it came out.


----------



## Veleria (Nov 26, 2013)

I think it depends on what you are making. The color change is very long. I bought 1 cake in the brown tones only because all was sold out except for two that I didn't like at all. It had only been in Michaels one week and almost sold out. Haven't used yet. Some of the things on here look nice made with it. Better than Carons advertising pics.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

I'd be willing to be that there are others that have just not spoken up. I do like some of the color combos, and don't like some of the other. But even with variegated or solid color yarns, some I like, some I don't. To each their own tastes, right? Otherwise we would all look the same and then wouldn't it be boring knitting! When ever I am in a store looking at yarns there are always some colors or some 'feels' that I think to myself 'ick! WHO would buy/knit with that?' :sm02:


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Pat lamb said:


> I used the Caron cake for the aqua and the pink capelet I think they look ok. They are for chemo patients


I love these. Is there a pattern link?

As far as Caron cakes, I'm allergic to wool, so I can't use them.


----------



## Veleria (Nov 26, 2013)

Long time ago I was in the fabric shop and wondering who on earth would buy that fabric. Just then a girl and her mom walked up looking in the same area and remarked what a beautiful piece of fabric. Lesson learned. Something for everyone.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Hasn't turned my head; haven't even got as far as looking for it in the stores. I think it's perhaps the distinct colour changes that I don't like.


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Some of just seek support for our experiences and opinions; I believe our knitting community serves that purpose.
I stared at the stack of cakes in Michael's and my first thought was that I would not have to set up my swift and winder to start knitting.
My second was that I did not like it.
I might have, before I grew to know and love the merino/silk sock yarns and the (also pricey) merino/bamboos.
I am on SSI, so do not consider myself a "yarn snob"....unkind term in any area.
Of course we realize we have the choice to purchase or not, however, let us be gentle with each other.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I saw this shawl in caron cakes buttercream and I am making it for my docter . love the colors and softness.http://www.elkstudiohandcraftedcrochetdesigns.com/2016/10/24/caron-cakes-and-delightfully-southern-shawl/#_a5y_p=5887935 lpease check out link and lets not argue over yarn!!


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

PAR said:


> Lovely capelets, Pat lamb. We all like different things. I do not care for the Caron Cakes. I actually don't care for our local Michaels store. I could explain why, but who cares? My opinion is only my opinion. Years ago I read this in a Readers Digest; "If we all thought the same & liked everything the same, half of us wouldn't be necessary."
> Now, back to my never ending shawl.


Well said!!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

No, not particularly entranced by them, no Michael's near enough to make it worth the trip. And after hearing so many horror stories about the shipping and refund problems I won't do that. I thought it was strange when this whole Caron Cakes thing took off since I'd found other cakes of lovely yarn just like it quite a while before at an LYS by another company. And I guess it just wasn't a big enough deal to talk about it.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

I have a stupid question - why are they called "Cakes"


----------



## phyllia53186 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm with you. Haven't even looked for the cakes mainly because I don't care for Caron yarn in general.. Have tried Simply Soft for a baby blanket. It is so slippery it would probably slide right off the baby.


----------



## yarnfreak15 (Jan 22, 2016)

spinlouet said:


> Am I the only one that does not like Caron Cakes? This yarn just really irritates me for some reason, kind of like when a bad person walks into the room and the hair on the back of your neck stands up, lol. I really do not like how the colors change nor do I actually like the colors they choose to put together. I don't see how they are any different than just buying your own different colors and knitting. Not to mention I think it is nothing more than a sales gimmick to get people to buy it by making the yarn into cakes, yes I do understand they want to uniquely promote their product. It seems I am the only one that does not like it as all I see posted is how wonderful it is (my dislike does not relate to the softness of the yarn). Just curious.


I have yet to meet a yarn I do not like.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I like it. I've bought it. And I also agree with you. The price is reasonable, especially with coupon or on sale. The color change is very long, specially if you are knitting two of something....like gloves or slippers. The only color blend I liked was a neutral cake.



spinlouet said:


> Am I the only one that does not like Caron Cakes? This yarn just really irritates me for some reason, kind of like when a bad person walks into the room and the hair on the back of your neck stands up, lol. I really do not like how the colors change nor do I actually like the colors they choose to put together. I don't see how they are any different than just buying your own different colors and knitting. Not to mention I think it is nothing more than a sales gimmick to get people to buy it by making the yarn into cakes, yes I do understand they want to uniquely promote their product. It seems I am the only one that does not like it as all I see posted is how wonderful it is (my dislike does not relate to the softness of the yarn). Just curious.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Remember the ruffly scarves from Sashay? This too shall pass.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Veleria said:


> Long time ago I was in the fabric shop and wondering who on earth would buy that fabric. Just then a girl and her mom walked up looking in the same area and remarked what a beautiful piece of fabric. Lesson learned. Something for everyone.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: That's my observation too.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi...bought 2 different colors st 2 different times. Half off, of course.

I love the colors, it certainly seems soft, love the additional wool, but I'm knitting the Boom Shawl with it right now and I'm not liking the feel of this yarn. I'm using slick (but still wood!) Rosewood needles and the dragging too much, like cheaper acrylics do sometimes. We'll see what happens. I just started. I hope it doesn't get fuzzy.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

justinjared said:


> I saw this shawl in caron cakes buttercream and I am making it for my docter . love the colors and softness.http://www.elkstudiohandcraftedcrochetdesigns.com/2016/10/24/caron-cakes-and-delightfully-southern-shawl/#_a5y_p=5887935 lpease check out link and lets not argue over yarn!!


Oh! That's beautiful and I forgot that I saw it and forgot to save it. Thank you! Maybe that's what I'll do with the other cake of yarn color.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Pat lamb said:


> I used the Caron cake for the aqua and the pink capelet I think they look ok. They are for chemo patients


I LOVE those capelets! Very pretty


----------



## CraftyKate (Feb 29, 2012)

I didn't like the way it knitted up, I bought several, tried one and took the rest back


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

I agree. At first I thought oh how wonderful, but I like gradient yarns that slowly change.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

I agree. Won't be buying any.


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

albie said:


> i probably won't buy it ONLY because it has wool in it..am severly sensitive to it...once i start itching i look like i have the mange like dogs....happened only once and that was enough...am 72 and don't need any hitches in my get-a-long..have enough...NOW if i escape the Shingles i will be alright...that shot is NOT covered by Medicare...nor by my supplement... costs $86.40($200 medicine)...i guess they want elders to get the 'painful scratchies'...


Same problem here and same age range. I wonder if anyone has used Sweet Roll, would like some feedback on that because it is all acrylic.


----------



## LyndaInOregon (Jan 21, 2015)

Caron Cakes are the "Cabbage Patch Kids" of yarndom...... In other words, a hot new product that everybody wants, and they report how their local store was sold out in an afternoon, so the next person down the list gets very excited and figures it must be something really cool and is determined to get some, and the demand just grows way beyond the intrinsic value. (Great marketing, Caron!)

The reality of the product, however ... 

We were talking about this at yarn club this week and when I brought up the Cabbage Patch comparison, one of the ladies said "Good lord, I must have six of those somewhere around." And we remembered the buying frenzy the year they were the "must-have" toy.

My mom bought several cakes at Michael's, and really felt like she'd scored. But the color changes are quite abrupt, and she's not all that excited about working up the rest of it.

Knitter's choice, of course, and everyone is going to have an opinion about availability, price, colors, yarn quality, etc. I haven't actually worked with it, so can't comment on anything but the eyeball factor, and my opinion there is ... ~meh.


----------



## 25789 (Jun 24, 2011)

The only one I like is the turquoise colors...but...not enought to purchase it. Other than that, I can't say I care for any others. I'm not a big fan of the long color sequences. If you're going to do that, just change yarn colors whenever you want.


----------



## taiyaki (Feb 1, 2015)

mac.worrall said:


> i don't like any variegated yarn : the results always look like a bad attempt at camouflage.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Melgold (Mar 31, 2016)

I agree,I don't care for the way the color changes and I have noticed odd spotting on the cakes in the store. It is very soft, I wish they made it with more gradual color changes.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

It's ok, you don't have to like it.


----------



## Countrygal90 (May 7, 2014)

Nice capelets. I'm sure they will be appreciated and it is very nice of you to go to all that work. I think the colors are all very pretty.


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Didnt like the feel of the yarn ????


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have not tried the cakes yet.


----------



## Jean Moyer (Aug 10, 2015)

I just finished a poncho using the cakes. Cakes didn't start at same point in each cake but wasn't noticeable because striping varied anyway. But when I went to make matching wristlets I had one one color and the other was totally a different color. Luckily there was enough at the end to make the other one. Headband totally different color. Doesn't work well for small projects. I chose boston cream because not so weird color combo.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

gardenpoet said:


> I'm with you, that the colors don't really do it for me. It does seem like a pretty good price the for cost/yardage for wool. They are smart with their marketing, making it somewhat exclusive and available only at certain times of the year--that really drives up demand and creates viral social media discussions about it. It drove me to go to Michael's and check them out and as a newbie knitter who listens to what you all have to say, I did buy a couple of cakes of the same colorway. (I did put them back on the shelf twice, but finally decided to get them as I never go to Michael's and figured oh what the heck.) Given that the color doesn't thrill me, I think what I will do is use them double and see if that makes it more interestingly tweedy-like as a cowl. And, I understand you posting that you just don't get it--there is a lot of conversation on here about it!


Good idea to double it -- I agree the color changes so suddenly it looks like you have randomly started a different ball of yarn. I bought some and like the colors but doubling it might make it easier on the eyes.


----------



## Saidee (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm not overly impressed, but did buy a couple to make a 10-stitch blanket which I will probably donate to Project Linus. It is a very soft yarn.


----------



## Profet (Oct 30, 2014)

While it's a clever marketing product, it has satisfied the hearts of many knitters and crocheters. While the yarn is different, the color ways in Sweet Rolls by Premier are pretty and harmonic within each cake. So we have choices. That's what makes the American free enterprise system so interesting. Caron Cakes and Sweet Rolls are novelties that will reach a happy medium after awhile. So enjoy if you choose or love some other product that fits your needs more.


----------



## KnittersSerendipity (Jul 31, 2016)

KnitNorth said:


> Hasn't turned my head; haven't even got as far as looking for it in the stores. I think it's perhaps the distinct colour changes that I don't like.


Don't worry about the term "yarn snob" too much...I have called myself that many times and still do even though I can't afford the hand dyed, silk etc that I used to buy since my husband lost his job two years ago. However I have a good stash to knit from and I am a relentless bargain hunter.

My take on the Caron Cakes is that they are following the popularity of the ombre and long striping yarns such as Noro, Katia, Knit One Crochet Two and Viking. If you are looking for a really nice all acrylic option for a color change yarn that
also has a tweedy look, James C Brett is a good option. Very reasonably priced, nice colors and quality. https://www.yarn.com/products/james-c-brett-marble-dk


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

KnittersSerendipity said:


> My take on the Caron Cakes is that they are following the popularity of the ombre and long striping yarns such as Noro, Katia, Knit One Crochet Two and Viking. If you are looking for a really nice all acrylic option for a color change yarn that
> also has a tweedy look, James C Brett is a good option. Very reasonably priced, nice colors and quality. https://www.yarn.com/products/james-c-brett-marble-dk


That yarn is nice!

I posted earlier that I didn't like Caron Cakes. But all the examples posted here have been very pretty. I'm surprised that the color changes randomly work out so perfect in stripes. The other samples I've seen had the color changes randomly all over in the middle of rows and I didn't like that look.

If the color changes weren't quite so long, and the colors were more complementary ...maybe several shades of one color and maybe one accent...I would give it a go. I wonder if more colors will come.

I think we should send them this thread. They ought to know.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I like this yarn as it is soft and easy to work with. I agree that some of the colorways are not the greatest though. I love to try new yarns, but I'm particular in my yarn choices. I can see both sides of this controversy. As always, it is a personal choice.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Profet said:


> While it's a clever marketing product, it has satisfied the hearts of many knitters and crocheters. While the yarn is different, the color ways in Sweet Rolls by Premier are pretty and harmonic within each cake. So we have choices. That's what makes the American free enterprise system so interesting. Caron Cakes and Sweet Rolls are novelties that will reach a happy medium after awhile. So enjoy if you choose or love some other product that fits your needs more.


Well put. It is all a matter of choice.
:sm24:


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

How do you send a thread?

quote=mea]That yarn is nice!

I posted earlier that I didn't like Caron Cakes. But all the examples posted here have been very pretty. I'm surprised that the color changes randomly work out so perfect in stripes. The other samples I've seen had the color changes randomly all over in the middle of rows and I didn't like that look.

If the color changes weren't quite so long, and the colors were more complementary ...maybe several shades of one color and maybe one accent...I would give it a go. I wonder if more colors will come.

I think we should send them this thread. They ought to know.[/quote]


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm with you also! I went to look for them because of the hype here on KP. I didn't see anything appealing about them. I didn't like and I didn't buy. 
You are not alone.m


----------



## mitkit01 (Jul 20, 2013)

I, too, am not a fan of Caron Cakes. The feel is not what I like nor are the color combinations. Who designed these things? Did they pick the colors out of a hat because they couldn't take the time to really match the combinations????


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

KnittersSerendipity said:


> Don't worry about the term "yarn snob" too much...I have called myself that many times and still do even though I can't afford the hand dyed, silk etc that I used to buy since my husband lost his job two years ago. However I have a good stash to knit from and I am a relentless bargain hunter.
> 
> My take on the Caron Cakes is that they are following the popularity of the ombre and long striping yarns such as Noro, Katia, Knit One Crochet Two and Viking. If you are looking for a really nice all acrylic option for a color change yarn that
> also has a tweedy look, James C Brett is a good option. Very reasonably priced, nice colors and quality. https://www.yarn.com/products/james-c-brett-marble-dk


Thank you for your reply. AND thank you for the link; those yarns are very nice.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Jean Moyer said:


> I just finished a poncho using the cakes. Cakes didn't start at same point in each cake but wasn't noticeable because striping varied anyway. But when I went to make matching wristlets I had one one color and the other was totally a different color. Luckily there was enough at the end to make the other one. Headband totally different color. Doesn't work well for small projects. I chose boston cream because not so weird color combo.


Picture, please!


----------



## lindalink (May 3, 2016)

Agree


----------



## gardenlady (Nov 30, 2011)

I bought 2 cakes of a raspberry-pink combo and returned them the next day. I just don't like knitting acrylic yarn. I'm a lover of Noro. much more imaginative color combos and its wool, mostly. Just wish that Sockgarten hadn't been discontinued.


----------



## LyndaInOregon (Jan 21, 2015)

<James C. Brett is a good option>

Agree with that! I've made two "Azel" pullovers with it, one toddler size with two strands and one adult with one strand of Brett and one of Lion Brand Tonal. (Let's see if I can figure out how to insert pictures! If so, the blue is two strands of James C. Brett Marble and the brown is the combo of Brett & Tonal.)


----------



## Veleria (Nov 26, 2013)

That's just too cute!


----------



## LyndaInOregon (Jan 21, 2015)

Okay, here's the brown one. (Apparently only one picture per post?)


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice, both of them, thanks.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Lynda, your sweaters are great, much nicer than the cakes', and that toddler is adorable!!!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I find Sashay yarn all the time in the thrift shops, and that was a fad a few years ago. Figure the Cakes will be the same thing and will probably be able to score bags full of it for pennies.


----------



## yarnfreak15 (Jan 22, 2016)

mea said:


> That yarn is nice!
> 
> I posted earlier that I didn't like Caron Cakes. But all the examples posted here have been very pretty. I'm surprised that the color changes randomly work out so perfect in stripes. The other samples I've seen had the color changes randomly all over in the middle of rows and I didn't like that look.
> 
> ...


No need to make excuses for not liking a particular product, as with anything creative, if it doesn't go with one's personal taste or style there's always the freedom to go what works for them. That's what's so great (and why) there are so many yarn choices out there.


----------



## yarnfreak15 (Jan 22, 2016)

LyndaInOregon said:


> <James C. Brett is a good option>
> 
> Agree with that! I've made two "Azel" pullovers with it, one toddler size with two strands and one adult with one strand of Brett and one of Lion Brand Tonal. (Let's see if I can figure out how to insert pictures! If so, the blue is two strands of James C. Brett Marble and the brown is the combo of Brett & Tonal.)


She's so cute I just want to scoop her up!


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

I like the brown one


----------



## Veleria (Nov 26, 2013)

Very nice. You can post more than 1 at a time.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

yarnfreak15 said:


> No need to make excuses for not liking a particular product, as with anything creative, if it doesn't go with one's personal taste or style there's always the freedom to go what works for them. That's what's so great (and why) there are so many yarn choices out there.


? No excuses intended. I don't believe freedom of choice is an issue. (Don't we all know we have the power to decide to purchase, or not purchase, anything?). OP was wondering if she was alone in her dislike for this yarn.


----------



## yarnfreak15 (Jan 22, 2016)

mea said:


> ? No excuses intended. I don't believe freedom of choice is an issue. (Don't we all know we have the power to decide to purchase, or not purchase, anything?). OP was wondering if she was alone in her dislike for this yarn.


Know that, was just referring to a couple of snarky responses OP got for expressing her dislike for Caron cakes and just wanted to know what others thought about it.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have looked at them but haven't bought one...guess I agree with you :sm01:


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

I make my own cakes that way I get the colors I want. I start by winding one color on a ball winder until I opt to add the second color and join with the Russian join. Wind second color until time to add third color and so on. It also works great for left over skeins of yarn.


----------



## yarnfreak15 (Jan 22, 2016)

brucew said:


> I make my own cakes that way I get the colors I want. I start by winding one color on a ball winder until I opt to add the second color and join with the Russian join. Wind second color until time to add third color and so on. It also works great for left over skeins of yarn.


Wow, that's such a great idea! But what is a Russian join, and how is it done?


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

http://www.lionbrand.com/blog/how-to-russian-join-yarn-in-7-easy-steps/#sthash.oQrJB7om.dpbs


----------



## yarnfreak15 (Jan 22, 2016)

brucew said:


> http://www.lionbrand.com/blog/how-to-russian-join-yarn-in-7-easy-steps/#sthash.oQrJB7om.dpbs


Thank you so much, pinned the link to my crochet tips board!


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

You are welcome.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

I just don't like Caron yarns. We all like/dislike different things, and that's ok. Love hearing everyone's opinion, tho!

Donna K


----------



## camz1gma (Oct 4, 2014)

Have u seen Premier Yarns' "Sweet Roll"? Jonah's carries it. Soft, washable, and pretty colors. I purchased "Frosty" (soft teal/aqua colors), and "Wild Cherry" (bright red,orange & pink) There's 24 or 25 color combos to choose. Generous number of yards/skein and less expensive, especially with a coupon. Just a thought....


----------



## camz1gma (Oct 4, 2014)

Joann's not Jonah's....spell check can b so annoying


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, spell check can be bothersome,lol. I read it as Joann's to begin with. Yes, I have seen sweet rolls and I like that much better.

uote=camz1gma]Joann's not Jonah's....spell check can b so annoying[/quote]


----------



## dearyou37 (Jul 6, 2014)

spinlouet said:


> Am I the only one that does not like Caron Cakes? This yarn just really irritates me for some reason, kind of like when a bad person walks into the room and the hair on the back of your neck stands up, lol. I really do not like how the colors change nor do I actually like the colors they choose to put together. I don't see how they are any different than just buying your own different colors and knitting. Not to mention I think it is nothing more than a sales gimmick to get people to buy it by making the yarn into cakes, yes I do understand they want to uniquely promote their product. It seems I am the only one that does not like it as all I see posted is how wonderful it is (my dislike does not relate to the softness of the yarn). Just curious.


I hate Caron Cakes too! When I first heard about them I was kind of excited, especially since there's some wool content. I'm always on the lookout for new craft store yarns made with natural fibers. When I saw how the yarn works up, with the abrupt color changes, I was so disappointed. Caron took "self-striping" super literally. I thought it would have more of a gradient effect. Now the hype just irritates me, because I don't think the yarn is anything special. Lion Brand Amazing and Red Heart Treasure have higher wool contents, nicer color changes, much better color combos, and are available at more than one store. Plus they've both been around a long time so they're not always sold out.

The Premier Sweet Rolls bother me even more. The colors are even worse than the Cakes.

People have made some nice things with the yarn. For me though, I just don't see the point. Abrupt, multi-colored stripes are not my thing. There are nicer yarns out there, even at the craft stores.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I totally agree. I know it is not logical but it has really turned me off to buying any Caron yarns, like I said it is not logical it is just that their promotion and hype have really turned me off.

quote=dearyou37]I hate Caron Cakes too! When I first heard about them I was kind of excited, especially since there's some wool content. I'm always on the lookout for new craft store yarns made with natural fibers. When I saw how the yarn works up, with the abrupt color changes, I was so disappointed. Caron took "self-striping" super literally. I thought it would have more of a gradient effect. Now the hype just irritates me, because I don't think the yarn is anything special. Lion Brand Amazing and Red Heart Treasure have higher wool contents, nicer color changes, much better color combos, and are available at more than one store. Plus they've both been around a long time so they're not always sold out.

The Premier Sweet Rolls bother me even more. The colors are even worse than the Cakes.

People have made some nice things with the yarn. For me though, I just don't see the point. Abrupt, multi-colored stripes are not my thing. There are nicer yarns out there, even at the craft stores.[/quote]


----------



## dearyou37 (Jul 6, 2014)

spinlouet said:


> I totally agree. I know it is not logical but it has really turned me off to buying any Caron yarns, like I said it is not logical it is just that their promotion and hype have really turned me off.


It's not illogical, and I totally get it. How a company promotes it's products can be a total turn off. I really, really hate when companies over hype products and create false scarceness, especially over mediocre products. They market a product as "buy it quickly and buy a ton of it, because it's amazing and it's going to sell out and everybody will have it but you!" Well of course it's going to sell out when you market it like that. And then the company restocks and it starts all over again. I see it all the time with products like high end, limited edition cosmetics, but with yarn? It's just yarn, a mostly plastic yarn at that. I hate marketing like that. And Caron doesn't sell anything that you can't find from another brand, so you wouldn't be missing anything if you didn't buy from them.

This probably sounds way more intense and angry then I meant it to, lol. It's just something that really bothers me with marketing.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Haha that's exactly how I feel, like they are trying to scam me or something.



dearyou37 said:


> It's not illogical, and I totally get it. How a company promotes it's products can be a total turn off. I really, really hate when companies over hype products and create false scarceness, especially over mediocre products. They market a product as "buy it quickly and buy a ton of it, because it's amazing and it's going to sell out and everybody will have it but you!" Well of course it's going to sell out when you market it like that. And then the company restocks and it starts all over again. I see it all the time with products like high end, limited edition cosmetics, but with yarn? It's just yarn, a mostly plastic yarn at that. I hate marketing like that. And Caron doesn't sell anything that you can't find from another brand, so you wouldn't be missing anything if you didn't buy from them.
> 
> This probably sounds way more intense and angry then I meant it to, lol. It's just something that really bothers me with marketing.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Don't like it either. Find it looks like cheap yarn.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I haven't seen it in person because I'm still de-stashing and haven't bought any new yarns in a long time but I don't care for abrupt color changes so it's not something I would probably buy. 
Still for those who do a lot of charity knitting and knit bigger things like afghans a change is always refreshing.


----------



## yarnfreak15 (Jan 22, 2016)

spinlouet said:


> I totally agree. I know it is not logical but it has really turned me off to buying any Caron yarns, like I said it is not logical it is just that their promotion and hype have really turned me off.
> 
> quote=dearyou37]I hate Caron Cakes too! When I first heard about them I was kind of excited, especially since there's some wool content. I'm always on the lookout for new craft store yarns made with natural fibers. When I saw how the yarn works up, with the abrupt color changes, I was so disappointed. Caron took "self-striping" super literally. I thought it would have more of a gradient effect. Now the hype just irritates me, because I don't think the yarn is anything special. Lion Brand Amazing and Red Heart Treasure have higher wool contents, nicer color changes, much better color combos, and are available at more than one store. Plus they've both been around a long time so they're not always sold out.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I like Caron Cakes, along with many other yarns. It depends on what I want to make. As for the promotional aspect, it's all part of what a business does to bring awareness to a new product. I'll sample the new alternative and if I don't like it I vote with my checkbook and not buy it again. As for the hype, that will die down once the new product goes mainstream or is discontinued due to unpopular demand.


----------

